# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > پروژه Mono >  استفاده از نقشه های OSM در زامارین

## mr.sirwan

با سلام دوستان بنده میخوام توی برنامه م از نقشه استفاده کنم حال حاضر از نقشه google استفاده میکنم توسط یه کتابخانه به اسم xamarin.googlemaps که امکانات خیلی خوبی داره ولی ضعفی که داره اینه که نقشه های گوگل کامل نیستن مثلا توی شهر ما خیلی از خیابونا و کوچه ها و ساختمونا پیاده نشدن، به همین خاطر میخوام از نقشه های OSM یا Open street maps استفاده کنم که خیلی کامل پیاده شدن حتی ساختمونا رو هم قشنگ مربعی پیاده کردن که دقیقا راست کار منه، ولی بازم مشکلی که هست اینه که هیچ کتابخونه ای برای این نقشه ها توی زامارین پیاده نشدن و بنده هم نمیدونم از کجا باید شروع کنم که این نقشه ها رو توی برنامه م استفاده کنم

ممنون میشم از دوستانی که در این مورد تجربه دارن راهنمایی بفرمایین که چطور میتونم نقشه های osm رو توی برنامه م پیاده کنم؟ چه مراحلی هست که باید انجام بدم؟ چطور میتونم یه کتابخونه براش بنویسم که بعدا شاید توی github هم بذارمش که بقیه استفاده کنن؟ چطور میشه ایونت هایی مثل یک ضربه (کلیک) یا کلیک و نگه داشتنش رو روی این نقشه ها تشخیص داد و کنترل کرد؟

----------

